# new member looking for first handgun



## SigPower (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. New member from Indiana looking for gun advice. I'm very interested in getting a handgun in a couple years when I'm on my own and was wondering if anyone had any helpful suggestions. I have limited experience with handguns but love the look and protection they offer when used properly and safely. I've shot my cousins Sig P220 full size (in .45 ACP) and loved it. I'm interested in the P220 Elite Carry for its apparent popularity and looks, as well as for carry and frequent range shooting. Any advice?? :mrgreen:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Find a range with classes in gun safety and a rental counter. Take classes, rent and see what you shoot best get some experience before you spend several hundred dollars for a pistol you may not like or can use well.


----------



## SigPower (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I'm trying to get more involved in something that I'm interested in. My house has been broken into before so this is really important to me


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

If your house has been broken into before,,,,, You might want to check into a shotgun also.....


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> If your house has been broken into before,,,,, You might want to check into a shotgun also.....


Like the man said. For home defense, nothing beats a good scatter gun. There are many varieties of shotguns on the market today.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

you said
"in a couple years when I'm on my own"
so do what SGMS said - take a class, rent guns, you have plenty of time to read all these forum posts and study


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SigPower said:


> Hey everyone. New member from Indiana looking for gun advice. I'm very interested in getting a handgun in a couple years when I'm on my own and was wondering if anyone had any helpful suggestions. I have limited experience with handguns but love the look and protection they offer when used properly and safely. I've shot my cousins Sig P220 full size (in .45 ACP) and loved it. I'm interested in the P220 Elite Carry for its apparent popularity and looks, as well as for carry and frequent range shooting. Any advice?? :mrgreen:


Hello from Indiana too! Buying that first handgun is tough. If you are going to carry, then it gets even tougher. You know, the compromise between shootability and concealability? I would first decide what caliber you are going to settle on, then do your research from there. The .45 ACP is a great round, but the ammo is a little expensive and on some guns the recoil can be a little tougher to master. In my humble opinion, the .40 S&W can be the same way. The 9mm is a good balance between being able to handle the weapon and still having enough power to put a bad guy down, but not as powerful as the .40 or .45. I primarily carry a .380 ACP, but at times will go with the full Monty and carry a .45 ACP. After you get the caliber decided, then start doing the work to get the right gun for you as far as feel and how it shoots. Remember, a CC gun is like a good friend. It will be there for you when you need it, so pick your friend wisely. JMHO.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Only one way to figure out what you want.......SHOOT< SHOOT< SHOOT.....safely, of course.....


----------

